# *Look *Little River Archery, Hahira Ga



## Hawire (Feb 15, 2009)

*Little River Archery & Southern Backwoods Adventures present "Shooting for Kentucky"*

*Shoot Date is April 18, 2009*

Shotgun start at 10:00 AM EST

This is a fundraiser for the Little River Archery club.

The grand prize is a 3 day early to mid December bow hunt with CCW Outfitters in Kentucky. The hunt will be taped for television by Southern Backwoods Adventures. 

As a bonus you can take a non hunting guest for free to enjoy a getaway, or you can take a buddy for a discounted rate of $1000.00.

CCW Outfitters is archery only with a 130" P&Y min.

There will be a $40 entry fee, with 20 targets at unknown distance.

There is going to be a drawing for the hunt, and other door prizes. Each archer will be given 5 tickets for the drawing just for shooting in the tournament.

If you win your class you will be given $100 worth of tickets to be put into the drawing. Additional tickets may be purchased for $10 each.

*MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN*

Classes:                   Max yards
Open                       45 yds.
Open C                    40 yds. 
Bow hunter            40 yds.
Above 288 fps        40 yds
B.H. Novice, women, young adult, kids - 30 yds.
ASA scoring will apply

There will also be a 5 target Speed Shoot from a tree stand with a 1 minute time limit. Best score wins a new tree stand. Shoot as many times as you like. $5 entry fee each time.

The hunt is donated by CCW Outfitters and Southern Backwoods Adventures for national T.V.

A BBQ chicken lunch will be provided for each shooter.

Any questions feel free to shoot me a PM. Hope to see ya there.!!!

www.ccwoutfitters.com
www.southernbackwoods.com


----------



## Hawire (Feb 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Everyone, this is a great cause the a TOP NOTCH hunt to be given away!


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## john.lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool!  I will b there!


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 16, 2009)

john.lee said:


> Cool!  I will b there!



Good deal man! Spread the word for these guys.


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Shoot Flier


----------



## Hawire (Feb 16, 2009)

If you like to bowhunt whitetail deer this is the one for you. 

This is a great opportunity at a once in a lifetime hunt. Come out and enjoy the fun and fellowship with other archers.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

How far are you all from Macon?


----------



## Hawire (Feb 16, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> How far are you all from Macon?



about 2 hrs. down I 75. Exit 29.


----------



## 3dHam (Feb 16, 2009)

*count me in*

always wanna help when we can


----------



## Hawire (Feb 16, 2009)

3dHam said:


> always wanna help when we can



Where are you coming from? Be sure to tell your friends!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hawire said:


> about 2 hrs. down I 75. Exit 29.



I should hopefully have my new bow settled in by then.  I may be there.  Is there a pre-registration?


----------



## Hawire (Feb 16, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> I should hopefully have my new bow settled in by then.  I may be there.  Is there a pre-registration?



No, just be there in time for some warm up if you want it. Shotgun start at 10 am sharp.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Hawire (Feb 16, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> Thanks!



Bring that AM down. I'd like to take a look at it. They are very nice looking bows.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hawire said:


> Bring that AM down. I'd like to take a look at it. They are very nice looking bows.



Oh, I will have it with me but the big thing is, I haven't shot3d in years.  

If I come, I would shoot bowhunter class.  If I read that right, the max yardage is 40 yds????

Also, if I do come I am liable to have a crew with me hopefully.


----------



## Hawire (Feb 16, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> Oh, I will have it with me but the big thing is, I haven't shot3d in years.
> 
> If I come, I would shoot bowhunter class.  If I read that right, the max yardage is 40 yds????
> 
> Also, if I do come I am liable to have a crew with me hopefully.



Yes, that would be correct. Or you could shoot the over 288fps class if your bow is over the ASA speed limit. That's why we put the class in so no one would be left out. We want all archers to have a class to shoot in.

Bring them all on, more people means more fun!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 17, 2009)

The max on the 288 is still 40 yds, right?

I "hope" to be over 288!


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Prizes have been donated from:

Realtree
Limbsaver
Muzzy
Flies & Fletching Outfitters
Toxonics
BowhuntingOhio.com
Southwind Sporting Clays
Armor Powder Coating
H&M Bowstrings

More to come....


----------



## Hawire (Feb 17, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> The max on the 288 is still 40 yds, right?
> 
> I "hope" to be over 288!



Yes. That is correct.


----------



## Hawire (Feb 17, 2009)

We have decide to do a pre-registration for the shoot. I think it will make things go alot easier.

You'll need to include your name(s) and amount enclosed.
Also what class you are going to shot for the day.

Send check to:

Little River Archers Club
6455 Parker Rd.
Hahira, Ga 31632

Attention Kentucky Shoot


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Quality Archery Designs
Gamehide
and The Sportsman Channel are all donating prizes as well

more to come.....


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Add:

Dead Down Wind
Seemz Technologies
and Camospace to the prize donations as well...


----------



## Hawire (Feb 17, 2009)

People I'm telling ya that this is going to be one barn burner of a shoot! You won't find a better shoot than this one for MILES around.

Shoot me a PM if you have ANY questions. We want ALL archers to come out. Very good chances to win some awsome prizes!!


----------



## 3dHam (Feb 18, 2009)

*hawire*

we will be coming from The MIddle Ga area , and I have been spreading the word already i think so far  3 have told me they are coming,  Ill pass them the word about pre reg and all info, hope to see alot of shooters, its three in this family coming will get check off this week, we are gettign ready to go to Wetumpka , Al to shoot IBO.


----------



## 3dHam (Feb 18, 2009)

*wow*

thought that date looked  like i had seen it before, did you knwo thats the weekend of the Rome , ga IBO shoot? just asking. But we are gonna leave the date opened, Hawire, If we go to Rome , Ga instead can we donate our entry fee to the winning youth? so he gets the chance higher for going on this trip?


----------



## Hawire (Feb 18, 2009)

More major archery/hunting manufacturers coming on board daily. This thing just keeps getting bigger by the minute!


----------



## Hawire (Feb 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 20, 2009)

Victory Archery
Carlton Outdoors
Spott Hogg
Scott Archery
B-Stinger

all supporting this great cause!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 20, 2009)

And to really draw the people in..........................................





I may even be there!


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 20, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> And to really draw the people in..........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang now everyone won't show up!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 20, 2009)

Michael Lee said:


> Dang now everyone won't show up!



'Cause they're scared.................................right?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 20, 2009)

If I can get this bow set up and feel comfortable with it, I will be there. (hopefully)


----------



## Hawire (Feb 20, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> If I can get this bow set up and feel comfortable with it, I will be there. (hopefully)



You'll have it set up in plenty of time. Probably spank all of our tails.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hawire said:


> You'll have it set up in plenty of time. Probably spank all of our tails.



Nah!  It has been a long time since I have shot 3d.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 20, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> If I can get this bow set up and feel comfortable with it, I will be there. (hopefully)



I don't even own a bow at the moment!


----------



## Hawire (Feb 20, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> I don't even own a bow at the moment!



We'll let you throw rocks!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 20, 2009)

Hawire said:


> We'll let you throw rocks!!



Careful, I toed the rubber for Valdosta State back in the day! 

I may just own an Alpha Max 35 by sundown tomorrow.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 20, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> I don't even own a bow at the moment!



Didn't you just get a new one a month or so ago?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 20, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> Didn't you just get a new one a month or so ago?



In the past 6 weeks I think I have owned two Prestiges (one I never even shot), a Drenalin LD and a Hoyt Seven 37.  Sold all of them and miss my Hoyt the most to be honest.  Sometimes I make rash decisions. 

Looks like I will have to buy a 70 pound AM35 if I want one anytime soon as nobody has the 60 pounders in stock.

'Sides, what's the fun of getting a bow all set up and tuned perfectly and then just shooting it?  I have to get rid of 'em and get another one!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 20, 2009)

How long you gonna keep the AM35? 

Man I want to shoot this tournament so bad!  I hope to have my old bow sold by Tuesday!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 20, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> How long you gonna keep the AM35?
> 
> Man I want to shoot this tournament so bad!  I hope to have my old bow sold by Tuesday!!



If the younguns keep eating like they are right now maybe forever!   I plan to at least shoot it until the 2010's come out.


----------



## Hawire (Feb 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Hawire (Feb 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## stefan carter (Feb 24, 2009)

i would like to shoot this tournment what rules are  there my bow shoots 298fps never shot tournment 

Thanks  Stefan


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 24, 2009)

stefan carter said:


> i would like to shoot this tournment what rules are  there my bow shoots 298fps never shot tournment
> 
> Thanks  Stefan



I think Mitch said they are going to have a 40 yards and under class for bows that are over 288, it is a few posts above.

If my bow arrives in time I'll be bringing some pain from Florida!


----------



## Hawire (Feb 24, 2009)

stefan carter said:


> i would like to shoot this tournment what rules are  there my bow shoots 298fps never shot tournment
> 
> Thanks  Stefan



Bring it on! We have a class for the super fast bows. It's a 40yd. max. All scoring will be using the ASA format.


----------



## stefan carter (Feb 24, 2009)

i have never shot any tournment just always hunt but i would like to come and shoot with yall never even shot 3d course before i did not think my bow is super fast just average for a 27inch draw


----------



## Hawire (Feb 24, 2009)

stefan carter said:


> i have never shot any tournment just always hunt but i would like to come and shoot with yall never even shot 3d course before i did not think my bow is super fast just average for a 27inch draw



You'll love it. We are stuck with a 280 speed limit. So anything above that is fast to us.

As time gets closer I'll put directions up so that we can be found pretty easy. We are not far off I-75 exit 29.


----------



## Hawire (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hawire said:


> You'll love it. We are stuck with a 280 speed limit. So anything above that is fast to us.
> 
> As time gets closer I'll put directions up so that we can be found pretty easy. We are not far off I-75 exit 29.



What do you mean you are "stuck" with a 280 speed limit?


----------



## Hawire (Mar 1, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> What do you mean you are "stuck" with a 280 speed limit?



In the ASA 280 is the speed limit plus 3%. Which is 288fps for various chronographs. It puts everyone on an even playing field.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 1, 2009)

So does that mean we can't be faster than that if we shoot?  Or only those worried about qualifying?


----------



## Hawire (Mar 1, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> So does that mean we can't be faster than that if we shoot?  Or only those worried about qualifying?



If your talking about Little River shoot yes, you can be faster. That's why we put in the above 288 class. That's so all the people that shoot faster than that can participate in this event.

For the ASA, 289fps and your disqualified!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 1, 2009)

Gotcha!


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 3, 2009)

Add Hunter Safety System and Stone Mountain Bow Strings to the list of giveaways.


----------



## Hawire (Mar 3, 2009)

Michael Lee said:


> Add Hunter Safety System and Stone Mountain Bow Strings to the list of giveaways.



man, it just keeps getting better!


----------



## walker72 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well guys as soon as I get there I will be there to


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 7, 2009)

walker72 said:


> Well guys as soon as I get there I will be there to



Hamilton County in the house!  You know Greg Godwin by any chance?  Tell him to load up and come with you if so, that way I can deliver him a beating on the range.


----------



## walker72 (Mar 8, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Hamilton County in the house!  You know Greg Godwin by any chance?  Tell him to load up and come with you if so, that way I can deliver him a beating on the range.



Yes sir I know him very well, he has got into coaching  baseball more than shooting 3 d these days but I will give him the message any ways. It has been a long time since I have shot as well( like 15 years) have not shot since I was in Cat Creek, but never gave up bow hunting.


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 9, 2009)

Add prizes from Bowcast.com to the list


----------



## Hawire (Mar 15, 2009)

Calvin, it was good meeting you and your family this weekend. Hunter had a great time playing with your boys.

Hope to see ya at the next shoot!


----------



## Hawire (Mar 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Hawire (Mar 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## HCA59 (Mar 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hawire (Mar 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hawire (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 3dHam (Apr 4, 2009)

*giving a big thumbs up*

ttt .


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 9, 2009)

Bump, getting close!


----------



## whiz (Apr 9, 2009)

we will be in albany at big jim stick slinging on the 18th.


----------



## Hawire (Apr 10, 2009)

whiz said:


> we will be in albany at big jim stick slinging on the 18th.



Drive the extra miles south and get a chance to win a deer hunt in Kentucky or some other really cool prizes. This is going to be a barn burner of a shoot for sure!

Here are the classes just in case some may have missed it.
Open      45yd max     280fps
Open C   40 yd max   280 fps
Hunter   40 yd max    280 fps
Novice    30 yd max    280 fps
Extreme- you shoot what you bring. No speed limit,  40 yd max.

ASA rules will apply to all classes except Extreme. ASA scoring rules, 14 ring in play, we will be shooting LOWER 12 ring only!

www.littleriverarchers.com


----------



## Hawire (Apr 12, 2009)

Getting close. Ranges are set and prizes have been counted. We are almost ready to kick this thing off Sat. morning.


----------



## john.lee (Apr 13, 2009)

Are yall gonna have a womens class?


----------



## Hawire (Apr 13, 2009)

john.lee said:


> Are yall gonna have a womens class?



Yes, there will be a spot for the women. We won't leave them out.


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HCA59 (Apr 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hawire (Apr 17, 2009)

Getting ready to head out and tie up some loose ends. If anyone that wants to attend needs directions get ahold of me. We're located not far off I 75. Here's my # if anyone needs it. 229-740-0081


----------



## beersndeer (Apr 17, 2009)

Going to be good time and good prizes to give away. Come check it out and if you like stay and shoot with us on Sunday as well.


----------



## HCA59 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Some pics of the range*

Just in case anyone is wandering what our range looks like, here are a few pics.


----------



## Hawire (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Ed! Folks there has been alot of work put into this. We are ready for the shooters. 

On a side note, some classes got overlooked during the start-up process. We have just added the following:

12 yrs. and younger  20yd max
Pro/Semi Pro  45yd max
Womens 40yd max
13-14 yr old youth 30 yd max. In this class there will be the ability to use a moveable sight, or a fixed pin.

We have done all that we can not to have too many classes and try to keep things simple as possible. The range has been set. We are going to run 2 ranges at the same time for speed purposes. Ranges are not too wet, but bring your boots. There is some water.

Also, we are having a speed shoot with the winner recieving a treestand. We are also having a long shot with a 50% payback.

Yall come on and enjoy a great shoot, with some great food and people. Hope to see yall there!!


----------



## beersndeer (Apr 18, 2009)

A big THANKS to everyone that came out to the shoot today. Especially the ones that put it together..... Can't wait to next year.


----------



## Hawire (Apr 19, 2009)

beersndeer said:


> A big THANKS to everyone that came out to the shoot today. Especially the ones that put it together..... Can't wait to next year.



Man we had a blast. And I didn't even shoot. I just like seeing the smiles on the peoples' faces. Great course, great food, and great prizes. If you missed this one- well you missed out BIG time!


----------

